# JBL Ferropol, should I bother?



## willzs (18 Jan 2016)

So I've picked up my CO2 kit today and it came with daily and weekly Ferropol. The question is should I bother with it or just get my EI going?


----------



## flygja (19 Jan 2016)

Might as well use it to add extra iron and traces to your tank.


----------



## willzs (19 Jan 2016)

flygja said:


> Might as well use it to add extra iron and traces to your tank.


That's what I was thinking, can't do any harm


----------



## DRG93 (25 Jan 2016)

The best way to dose a planted tank is by using the Estimative Index method. This way, your tank has all of the nutrients that it needs and you won't have to worry about not having enough. There are plenty of threads on here that breaks down what this method is all about and why it is highly approved and used by many planted tank enthusiasts.


----------



## willzs (25 Jan 2016)

Yea I've used the EI method before and was planning to do it again. The question I was asking is should I use the free Ferropol I've got?


----------



## DRG93 (25 Jan 2016)

Yeah I don't see no harm in it although EI dosing will give you more than enough. Maybe save it or sell it on


----------

